# It takes two...



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Went for carp this morning...fished for a few hours but could not overcome the wind and ducks/geese destroying my bait. Finally gave up with very little action.

Went back this afternoon. The carp were really not active. Finally got some feeding and managed to hook into this bad boy. Caught on bread fished on top. Size six hook and ten pound test line. Just lob the bread out and wait. 

How do you guys handle fish this size? I dont want to harm the fish, but just dont know the best way to handle these monsters. This one had to be pushing fifty pounds. I had trouble lifting him outta the water.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a nice grasser. Congrats.

I netted a 36-12 at midnight for someone and I spent more time reviving the fish than it took to land in the first place.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great catch Josh - how long ?


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks. I did not measure this one, but I'm guessing it was in the 40's somewhere. I have some more pictures. It was a very thick fish...well fed. It faught hard for a very long time. I pulled it out for some pictures and when i set it back in the water it took off and gave me a good soaking. No reviving needed for that one.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

How do you revive them, like any other fish, just run them back & forth until they take off?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You revive them by holding the upright and might them back and forth, but only periodically. Just try to keep a hand on them until they are ready to swim away.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

TimJC said:


> You revive them by holding the upright and might them back and forth, but only periodically. Just try to keep a hand on them until they are ready to swim away.



Thank You Sir
I thought so but wasn't sure about carp


----------

